# RZ Masks - What's the verdict?



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

What's the verdict on RZ Masks? Do folks like them? Do they work?

Cannot expect them to be as good as the heavy-duty masks that cost much more. But they seem easier to use; less hassle means they would be actually used more often.

Anyway, they are on sale now for 30% off - I think I saw this on Instagram. If anyone can find the actual sale, let me know where.

Thought I'd order a number possibly for my new woodworking school if they really are worth it.

-Wm. Brown
www.MaineCoastWorkshop.com


----------



## VillageCarver (Mar 5, 2011)

What is an RZ mask? Please show a picture. I've tried many types of masks. I even bought a Trend AirFlow Pro, but it was too big and heavy for me at the lathe so I sold it, I recently bought a 3M mask that uses the pink circular filters, it is light weight and seems OK and takes up less space when using a face shield. The one I use the most is a North CFR-1 which uses the 42N95 filters which I buy by the box of 20. These blue rubber masks are are washable. The filters are cheap and can be washed too. As I get older the dust bothers me more than it used to.
Dan


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I have one. I don't use it that often but it works ok. The RZ masks were originally designed for use with dirt bike/ATV's and they work well in that application. I find it moves around a bit when Woodworking, I think it's because of the frequent up/down head tilting. It fits nice and snug, which is a plus. The charcoal filter is useless in the shop (if you are spraying solvent Finishes you should be wearing a proper respirator anyway).

Overall it's not bad but I'd suggest you order one to try out before committing to a whole bunch. Also, I'd see these as a 'personal item', not something to be shared amongst different students.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like them. For one they work with my goatee better than other masks I've used and I like the fact that you can wash them. They are more comfortable too.


----------



## Zonker (Oct 22, 2018)

I've been using one for a few months now. I really like it. As TunOilsaid, it can move around a bit and it can pinch at the nose and cause me to mouth breath a bit. Every now and then it will fog my glasses due to the movement. So far, those are the only downsides.
I use it extensively when sanding, during a bathroom demolition, and when cutting cedar (which I've done a lot lately). 
It is quite a bit more comfortable to wear than paper dust masks and easier to put on and take off. It's ease of use in getting on and off is a real plus in that I'm more prone to use it for fast jobs. 
I don't have a scientific analysis of it's filtering capabilities, but I can tell you I don't smell the wood dust in the air while using it. On the bathroom demo, it was a lifesaver when dealing with moldy insulation in the ceiling. I detected no intrusion of dust around the edges and felt I was breathing pretty clean. 
Thats my slightly less than humble analysis. Hope it helps.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I really like mine. As Bondo said, I have a full beard and with that nothing will get it all but the RZ has been the best fit to date. 
Here is a link to there site.
https://rzmask.com/
In the past I have used the 3M mask with the pink filters. 
With the RZ, I am using the M2 mesh mask, and F3 filters 
So you will have to read about the different masks. I think the M1 is for a colder applications, and the M2 breathes better to help stay cool. The M2 Nylon mask was not an option when I bought mine earlier this year. 
And check there filters. the masks use a replaceable inner filter, and there are a couple of options.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> What is an RZ mask? Please show a picture. I ve tried many types of masks. I even bought a Trend AirFlow Pro, but it was too big and heavy for me at the lathe so I sold it, I recently bought a 3M mask that uses the pink circular filters, it is light weight and seems OK and takes up less space when using a face shield. The one I use the most is a North CFR-1 which uses the 42N95 filters which I buy by the box of 20. These blue rubber masks are are washable. The filters are cheap and can be washed too. As I get older the dust bothers me more than it used to.
> Dan
> 
> - Dan Katz


Hi Dan, check the web link in my post above, I used the 3M masks too. Seems like a sweat a lot with the rubber mask. And the pink filters block your vision a little. Also the straps are a bit of a pain with my glasses. 
I had a friend buy the RZ mask, so I gave it a try too. Only one strap around my neck, and no filters sticking out. plus the outer shell is washable while the inner filter is disposable. And it will fit under a face shield too. 
I got lucky, that I have been professionally mask fitted at work. So I had not trial and error with choosing a mask size. I think they have instructions to help sizing too.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I went with the one that has the 2 straps instead of the single one that goes behind the neck. I was afraid that moving my head would cause it to slip down. I find it more comfortable than other masks I have tried and it works well as a dust mask. If actually does seal very well and I don't seem to have problems with my safety glasses fogging up. Just go to rzmask.com to get the 30% off sale.

EDIT: BTW, never pay full price for their stuff. Once you buy something directly from them, they send you sale notices and special offers every few weeks.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations.

I ordered the one they suggested for woodworking: https://rzmask.com/products/copy-of-titanium-m2-mask?_pos=1&_sid=7ca0ca253&_ss=r&variant=30927578595363

Used 2 coupons (first time user = "WELCOME 10" and the Current 30% off sale coupon= "BEST30"). Got $10 off and free shipping = $24.95 total

We'll see how I like it…...


----------



## Scap (Aug 7, 2018)

I have two of them. Bought a large, it didn't fit, so now my wife uses it. Then I got the X-Large. It fits better, but still wish it extended down my chin a bit further.

Other than that, it seems to filter adequately.


----------

